# Smoked bluefish help...



## longbeachbass (Oct 8, 2012)

I caught some bluefish last night - looking for a procedure for smoking.  I read some people simply season the fish, other cold or wet brine it - just looking for a little input - thank you.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 8, 2012)

Well Ive done trout before. I did a wet brine with salt and sugar, brined for about 4 hours if I recall correctly. Rinsed, dried to form a pelicle then smoked in my GOSM over alder. They were really good but it took forever to get the smell out of the smoker.. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/se...[]=103&output=all&search=bluefish&action=disp


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 8, 2012)

Longbeach, welcome. Here's some info.:http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=smoking+fish

Wish I were close enough to get fresh caught Sea Food , I miss the South Coast and all that Shrimp , Fish and Crab . I don't fish in Lake Erie
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ;  it's pristine waters are just too much 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















parkday with the kids 008.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 8, 2012






Have fun and...


----------



## boykjo (Oct 8, 2012)

Here's what I do...post # 2

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111965/help-with-smoking-blue-fish

Joe


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 8, 2012)

I have used a wet brine in the past. Then just smoke until nice shiney meat. You should try some fish dip. After you smoke the fish then let it sit overnight in the frig and then blend it up with some bread crumbs an alittle mayo and fresh garlic and it's really good fish dip.


----------



## andypanda (Oct 25, 2012)

I did some small 12" blues before and they are quite tasty. All the problems with bluefish go away when they are smoked. The oils drain out and the strong flavors are made milder by marinade and smoke.I simply used a cleaned and scaled blue, skin on and slit oven every 2 inches down the sides.Marinade was soy sauce, a little fresh ginger and some rice wine vinegar and some brown sugar overnite.I laid mine directly on the grates over applewood at 225* for @ 2.5 hrs to internal temp of @ 190*...Like I said, I like mine dried out and very flakey and crumbly.The skin peels away easily and the bones lift right away. Pick out the strong blood lines.Makes a great fish spread mixxed with softened cream cheese, sliced green onion a bit of lemon juice and zest and a tiny bit of kosher salt and coursly groung black pepper.


----------

